# Cannabis Beer



## mogie (Mar 21, 2007)

This is something that was passed onto to me. I don't brew my own beer. But if you do this could be interesting.

This is assuming you've already got a homebrew setup going and you're producing your own beer. 

Cannabis can be added to the beer at the same time the hops is added. THC is oil/alcohol soluble and some will dissolve in the brew as it ferments. Before adding it to the brew there are a few things you must do. Make sure the cannabis is dried until crispy. This removes all water molecules from it thus activating the THC. Soak the cannabis in cold water for several hours. This removes some of the water soluble tars and chlorophyll that are associated with that "plant" taste. General rule is one ounce shade leaves per gallon brew. Higher quality plant, use less cannabis.


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 21, 2007)

Or you could do the water cure, to flush that stuff out, so you can get all of it, and not a little bit.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/7422-curing-your-buds.html


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 22, 2007)

couldnt you just add kif siftings or some hash to the brew when its heated and disolve it right into the brew for that thc refreshing ale?


----------



## gnomesoldier (Mar 26, 2007)

You dry hop at the end of fermentation due to the fact that thc is alcohol soluble and theirs not enough alcohol until later on in the brew...

I heard of an awesome cannabis beer called "braindeath"


----------



## g0nz0 (Apr 4, 2007)

this is quite interesting 


I will have to look into this ....


----------



## HighPhi (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone actually tried this beer how does it go?


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 28, 2009)

I will be trying this my next batch I brew. I will be sure to document and let everyone know how it turns out. This seems like a very exciting concept and I am interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## delstele (Dec 29, 2009)

I did it years ago... The brew is a fine buzz after a few pints you start to feel the * POT HIGH * The one I did I used just trimmings.. Try it the buzz is outstanding!


----------



## regrets (Dec 29, 2009)

Seems like kief or finely ground bubble hash would be the way to go.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope canna beer tastes better than canna milk. Bought some at the health food shoppe and that stuff sucks


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 30, 2009)

I like the idea of using a more refined form of cannabis for this experiment...although I think it may take away from the overall experience. I am striving for the double effect of THC and the alcohol, but I would also like the beer to represent the character of the herb that is being used.

The beer will be hopped initially during the boil of the brewing process.. The idea for adding the cannabis comes in after the fermentation process begins(when normally you would dry hop your beer, for added hoppy flavor).

I have read a few people who say that their beer tasted very grassy and whatnot.. but they also said they used stems and non-THC rich elements of the plant. I would think that to achieve optimal results, one would want to substitute some good quality herb for the exact measurements of hops. 

My example I am dealing with now requires 5 ounces of hops to be used during the boil... and then another 2 ounces of hops to be added 3 days after fermentation begins. I have a good bit of my outdoor harvest left, and it seems to be prime candidate for this little experiment. 

Day 3 is tomorrow for my IPA brew.. So I will be sure to keep everyone updated on how much I add.. and whether it is all the plant material or refined hashy material.


----------



## herbose (Dec 30, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but don't you have to heat the weed to turn the thca into thc before you add it to the beer? I'll look it up.


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 31, 2009)

From my understanding.. this method does not require the cannabis to be heated at all... because it bonds with alcohol not the water part of the brew.


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 31, 2009)

herbose... if you could find any other info other than that one thread I would greatly appreciate it. I am not saying that isn't good info, but it is very limited to what everyone actually did? or if they even did anything at all or are just speculating...


----------



## herbose (Dec 31, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> herbose... if you could find any other info other than that one thread I would greatly appreciate it. I am not saying that isn't good info, but it is very limited to what everyone actually did? or if they even did anything at all or are just speculating...


Interesting, the beer story was the exact opposite of what I've been reading. I'll look for more info but in the mean time I recently make alcohol tincture using about a pound of very good trim (unheated) and all I managed to do was ruin 2 gallons of vodka, turned it into the most vile tasting liquor imagineabable with no psychoactive effect. I sometimes wonder why I keep drinking that shit! Oh well...it still has alcohol in it. I'm trying to think of an experiment to test the theory either way. 
More later.....I think I'll try some more of that vile liquor again.


----------



## herbose (Dec 31, 2009)

Boulderhead, here's an interesting thread:




http://www.greencrossofbc.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21&p=1


I haven't digested the info yet but I think we may both be right about heating. With enough time and proper curing the thca will turn into thc (couple months is my guess). With newly dried material the heating is necessary to speed the process up. An experiment now would be moot since all my material has been curing for at least two months.
Regardless of how it gets done I highly recommend soaking the material in water first to remove chloropyll (and bugs and stuff).


----------



## Marijuana Bob (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Boulder, let me know how your brew goes, i'm thinking of dry hopping the batch of IPA i have in my primary right now. was gonna use about a half to an ounce of clippings, with a method similar to the first one


----------



## Boulderheads (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Bob.. I wasn't able to dry hop this batch. Was running low on resources and my next crop hasn't come down. My plan was to use 1 oz.. of my outdoors.. but I think I will just use the popcorn buds from this coming harvest and whatever is left of my outdoor. Hopefully a full oz. or so.

For now this project is on hold for about another 3 weeks or so. Maybe you can take the reigns and see what happens with your batch. If you dry hop this week, you should be able to tell me how things turned out for you close to when I would be ready to go.

Keep me posted


----------



## ndogg (Dec 7, 2010)

I've just finished a batch of ipa infused with trimmings. And it turned out awesome. I judged steeped the dry leaf in 150 deg. water for 30 min. I then added it to the wort when I put it in my fermenter. I also dry hopped it.


----------

